# oh my god.



## beckyl92 (Jun 25, 2009)

michael jackson is dead!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 25, 2009)

Not yet. He's in the hospital. Check out CNN.com, or TMZ.com.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 25, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Not yet. He's in the hospital. Check out CNN.com, or TMZ.com.


he died half an hour ago according to the news :\


----------



## revmdn (Jun 25, 2009)

Or, he might be dead. I'm seeing conflicting stories at this point.


----------



## ismart (Jun 25, 2009)

TMZ told the news hes dead. That would be so sad  .


----------



## revmdn (Jun 25, 2009)

You could be right, now TMZ says he's dead, CNN says comma. What are you gonna do?


----------



## bassist (Jun 25, 2009)

revmdn said:


> You could be right, now TMZ says he's dead, CNN says comma. What are you gonna do?


Though I dislike a lot of the media I'd trust CNN over those scavengers at TMZ.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 25, 2009)

Now CNN says they have reports that he died.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't believe it! I was talking with him recently, and he was fine! You mean Micheal "Springtail" Jackson, right? The guy who was revising the order Collembola? My God indeed. That will probably set the revision back another decade! :angry:


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jun 25, 2009)

KNOCK KNOCK JOKE IN HONOR OF HIS PASSING

A: Knock Knock!

Q: Who is there?

A: Michael Jackson

Q: Michael Jackson who?

A: Good little boy, here is 3 million dollars!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> KNOCK KNOCK JOKE IN HONOR OF HIS PASSINGA: Knock Knock!
> 
> Q: Who is there?
> 
> ...


[SIZE=14pt]oh my  now run for it kids[/SIZE]


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 25, 2009)

theres so many jokes on my facebook!

the best one was:

Due to the fact michael jackson is already considered 99% plastic it has been decided that instead of being cremated he will be melted down and be made into lego blocks instead, so that the younger generation may play with him for a change.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I don't believe it! I was talking with him recently, and he was fine! You mean Micheal "Springtail" Jackson, right? The guy who was revising the order Collembola? My God indeed. That will probably set the revision back another decade! :angry:


[SIZE=14pt]ha ha ha Phil, he wasn't your bad touch friend was he Phil.[/SIZE]

Now on to little Micheal Jackson, I am sad for his kids all of what he left them and didn't leave them to bad kids.


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

News said he had died when I watched at 1830.


----------



## jacksun (Jun 25, 2009)

Michael who? :blink:


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 25, 2009)

Even though I never really got into his type of music, I have an appreciation for what he contributed to the world musically. In this sense, it is somewhat shocking and sad to see a living legend die. But what he had become... with all his weirdness, plastic surgery, and suspicions of child molestation, makes me not sympathize too much. If he did molest children and get away with it because of his money and fame... he won't any longer. In a way, I feel it's almost a relief or a blessing not to see him sink any lower or get any stranger than he already had. But what a huge loss to the entertainment industry... in many ways!

I couldn't help it... I thought of this one earlier:

What did God say when Michael Jackson knocked on the pearly gates?

"Beat it!"


----------



## MingMing (Jun 25, 2009)

Poor Kids.

I just got back from the movies watching Transformers, and I got a text from cnn ( I get headlines all day long) saying the King of pop was dead... my dad read it said ###### and we just assumed it was bad publicity or a joke and we just kept watching the movie.... when we got home like an hour ago and the first thing my mom says to us is:

Please take a sit... This is serious... Michael Jackson had a heart attack, went into a coma and died a few hours ago...

While my fam was disgusting if he had mental issues or not (arguments in fam never ends, we all have strong opinions and we always want to be right  ), I took my laptop and google michael jackson... the first 106 news are about his death.

I just think its a terrible loose for music. He CREATED a beat, a style and there was noone else with his creativity nor history. So sad.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 25, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> theres so many jokes on my facebook!the best one was:
> 
> Due to the fact michael jackson is already considered 99% plastic it has been decided that instead of being cremated he will be melted down and be made into lego blocks instead, so that the younger generation may play with him for a change.


LOL :lol:


----------



## MingMing (Jun 26, 2009)

wow ur right, 20 of 22 "new status" of my friends on facebook have something to do with MJ...

this was the comment of a friend on another friends stat:

To commemorate his musical achievments, McDonalds have released the McJackson Burger. It's a 50 year old piece of aged albino meat shoved between two 8 year old buns.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 26, 2009)

You know, it's strange. Tonight I looked up and watched several YouTube videos of Michael "back in the day" when he was on top. And I couldn't believe it. I found myself shedding tears for the loss of this man. I didn't particularly care a lot about him, although I did like and appreciate some of his stuff. Seeing him as he was... and not thinking of him as he what he had become, really moved me tonight for some reason. There's no denying that even as I viewed him with contempt the past several years, he really was a great talent.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 26, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> You know, it's strange. Tonight I looked up and watched several YouTube videos of Michael "back in the day" when he was on top. And I couldn't believe it. I found myself shedding tears for the loss of this man. I didn't particularly care a lot about him, although I did like and appreciate some of his stuff. Seeing him as he was... and not thinking of him as he what he had become, really moved me tonight for some reason. There's no denying that even as I viewed him with contempt the past several years, he really was a great talent.


And so it goes, the idolization of a particularly disturbed and unpleasant human being who may or may not have been a pederast but was certainly deeply bigoted against his own race. The videos of his performances when he had talent (how many releases did he make in the past quarter century; can you name them?) will live on today, just as they did yesterday, when he was alive and nobody was watching. Some entrepeneur, Sony? will bring out a retrospective album and make money. I am deeply disturbed by the public reaction of adulation for this pathetic person, who almost certainly didn't die of a "heart attack" at fifty (I used to work in CCU!), especially since my "callousness" almost reduced Sunny to tears, despite the fact that she was only seven when his last album came out and she has not seen it.

To cheer myself up, I called my beloved DinL Jean Anne, and we talked of mutual friends "missing in action" in Lebanon (a Lebanese girl and supporter of the faction that killed her) and Palestine (an American boy in his twenties, who found that the Israelis are, indeed, "deadly serious.") and my old friend Ralph, dead last week, who devoted his life to protecting "American Interests" in the Far East and ended up with a G13 pension and a very nice set of phony documents. All three died unkown and unmourned, except by a few who knew them. Oh my God! They are dead, and the world is a slightly smaller place without them.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 26, 2009)

I sung a cover of his song on my prom - got a standing ovation for it...

Poor Michael.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 26, 2009)

This really is an interesting discussion and I bet we could correlate reactions with age. (I could do without the sick jokes at the beginning.) I want to see it Phil's way because I know he's right about much of what he said, but at 34, I still have to admit this is an experience in death-confrontation that I was not prepared for today.

Still, Michael Jackson deserved the title King of Pop!

From Dictionary.com

pop2 –adjective 3. reflecting or aimed at the tastes of the general masses of people: pop culture; pop novels.

I do not understand all the people crying FOR him. That's not why they are crying, even though it appears so.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 26, 2009)

I've always been a Jackson 5 fan, not so much his solo stuff. I used to love the Jackson Five cartoon.


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2009)

He got pretty crazy but I used to like some of his songs. Don't listen to it anymore but I had some of this stuff when I was younger. It was still a shock to hear he died though. Way too young to die.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 26, 2009)

Rick, I know your typing right now with one glittering glove. Don't lie. :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 26, 2009)

I wasnt really paying attention but my mum spotted out on they updates on sky news that they are looking for MJ`s personal physician...

Nowhere to be found h34r:


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 26, 2009)

Peter said:


> This really is an interesting discussion and I bet we could correlate reactions with age. I do not understand all the people crying FOR him. That's not why they are crying, even though it appears so.


I remember coloring in coloring books at the baby sitter's house and listening to a Jackson Five 45 record with Michael singing "I'll Be There" when I was very young. We played it over and over; and I remember being amazed at his voice, and thinking "He's just a kid too! Only a few years older than me... and he's on a record!" I remember I didn't like the song on the flip side. I hadn't thought about that memory for a long, long time.

"Thriller" came out and was all over the radio and constantly played on the jukebox when I was working my first "real" job (outside of a high school internship) as a waitress at Reno's Pizza.

I think various times in our lives are remembered and forever linked in our memories with the music we heard at the time.

As far as "people crying FOR him. That's not why they are crying, even though it appears so"... I think that's a very insightful comment. Thank you for writing that, Peter. It really helped me to think, figure out, and understand why I suddenly became so moved and sad at his passing... when before yesterday, for years, I had only thought of him with disgust and contempt.

I don't think I was crying for the loss of him, or even his music. We will all still be able to listen to his music or see videos of him performing whenever we want via recordings. And all these years, I've never had the urge to look up and watch any of his older stuff (the great stuff, his dancing, and his moves when he was on top). Watching him decline into ever stranger freakishness, although mildly entertaining, did nothing to endear him to me. Furthermore, if he was a child molester, I'm wholeheartedly glad he's off the face of this earth and can never harm a child again. In a way it seems his passing should be a relief, and actually a blessing in many ways. What changed my feelings and perceptions last night when he was suddenly gone?

I think his death brought forth a reflection upon what was once good in him; and the finality of realizing that now nothing will ever bring back either a return of the "good" Michael and what he once was, or the times in my own life that I remember and associate with him when he was at his peak. It's a sadness for the loss of what he once was; and an even deeper sadness, I think, of the loss of things in our own past, what we once were and the possibilities in life we once had. Death is a reminder of the finality our lives, and an end to possibilities of change or further accomplishments. I think it compels us to remember and compare our own lives in the past (through memories associated with the dead person) with how far we've come, what we've accomplished, and where we are today. It's a reminder that our own past is truly gone. Are we the same person we once were? If we were to die today, how would people remember us? What would our legacy be? And above all, are we ourselves happy with who we have become, and with our own lives now?


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 26, 2009)

man in the mirror &lt;3

what a great song.


----------

